# WANTED: Owner Operators for work in Edison, NJ



## Snowfighters (Nov 1, 2005)

*Snowfighters, Inc. is looking for
OWNER OPERATORS
with the following equipment available for
Snow Removal for the 2008 - 2009 Snow Season*










Snow Plows ranging from 7' to 12' wide
Skid Steer Loaders
Front End Wheel Loaders

*Snowfighters offers Great Rates & Perks:*

*ALL* of our work is *within Raritan Center* in Edison 
Travel from job site to job site is included in pay
Guaranteed payment for work performed 
Large, open industrial parking lots

*Servicing our customers with quality and distinction since 1985.*

_Please Note: ALL subcontractors must provide proof of continuous insurance for all
vehicles and equipment as well as vehicle registration and valid drivers' licenses._

Email Mike for further info or call
(732) 346-0066 x28.








​


----------

